# 5 Ans Et Deja Sur Un Mac



## chasta (10 Décembre 2005)

Si vous voulez tester la fiabilité de voutre machine, pretez la moi, je la passe a mon fils qui se chargera du reste.
il a 5 ans et se sert du mac a sa facon, c'est a dire trés intuitive...
en t-out cas le G3 resiste...:mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (11 Décembre 2005)

Mais ma fois, c'est tout a fait passionnant tout ça....


----------



## Warflo (11 Décembre 2005)

J'ai utilisé le PowerBook 180c de mon père a 3-4 ans  
Mais....il a fallu l'envoyer chez le reparateur


----------



## jpmiss (11 Décembre 2005)

Ca alors...


----------



## mado (11 Décembre 2005)

T'aimes pas les enfants ?


----------



## House M.D. (11 Décembre 2005)

Ça dépend, comme sujet de test, je suis sûr qu'il peut faire un effort


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Décembre 2005)

*Oh dingue de dingue*
un Nîmois.

Je vais m'occuper de toi camarade, te faire clignoter, tout ça tout ça.
L'Internationale nïmoise est en marche.


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour les conjonctivites.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Décembre 2005)

C'est dans ces moments là qu'on voit pourquoi le Mac, c'est bien. Un PC serait déjà kapout.


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> C'est dans ces moments là qu'on voit pourquoi le Mac, c'est bien. Un PC serait déjà kapout.



Bah oui, le PC c'est pour les gens intelligents:rateau: 

Pas la peine de me jeter des pierres, je sors


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Décembre 2005)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai utilisé le PowerBook 180c de mon père a 3-4 ans
> Mais....il a fallu l'envoyer chez le reparateur





			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> C'est dans ces moments là qu'on voit pourquoi le Mac, c'est bien. Un PC serait déjà kapout.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2005)

*Oh dingue de dingue*
J'le sens mal celui-là.

Entre un intérêt plus que limité du sujet de départ et les gens qui feraient mieux de sortir *avant* de poster plutôt qu'après, la marge de man½uvre est plus que réduite. Moi je dis que ça risque plutôt d'être une belle démonstration de bêtise que vont nous dérouler nos plus beaux spécimens. Ceux qui savent pouvoir le faire et ceux qui s'ignorent mais le font bien.

J'le sens mal ce fil. J'le sens mal.

Comment voulez-vous que nos femmes (et vos hommes, mesdames) nous laissent traîner dans les bars après ? :mouais:


----------



## al02 (11 Décembre 2005)

Sacré BackCat !  





Sans L  C'est le fond de l'avatar qui est noir. Pas le chat


----------



## House M.D. (11 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Comment voulez-vous que nos femmes (et vos hommes, mesdames) nous laissent traîner dans les bars après ? :mouais:



Bah y'a un moyen simple :

Ne pas avoir de femme   


Enfin, faut bien avouer que ça manque quand même


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Décembre 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Bah y'a un moyen simple :
> 
> Ne pas avoir de femme
> 
> ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> *Oh dingue de dingue*
> J'le sens mal celui-là.
> 
> Entre un intérêt plus que limité du sujet de départ et les gens qui feraient mieux de sortir *avant* de poster plutôt qu'après, la marge de man½uvre est plus que réduite. Moi je dis que ça risque plutôt d'être une belle démonstration de bêtise que vont nous dérouler nos plus beaux spécimens. Ceux qui savent pouvoir le faire et ceux qui s'ignorent mais le font bien.
> ...



pitin©, quel style ! Du grand art !  Nous le sentons mal, mais nous le faisons bien ! :love:


----------



## jugnin (11 Décembre 2005)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai utilisé le PowerBook 180c de mon père a 3-4 ans
> Mais....il a fallu l'envoyer chez le reparateur



Même chose pour moi, sauf que j'ai encore quatre ans, et 190 posts sur MacG. La classe nan ?


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Mais ma fois, c'est tout a fait passionnant tout ça....


Moi hier, j'ai mangé une pomme.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi hier, j'ai mangé une pomme.



Ce qui est curieux, c'est que tu ne nous ait pas entretenu de ce que tu en a fait aujourd'hui ... de cette pomme que tu as mangé hier  ...


----------



## darthfloflo (11 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Oh dingue de dingue*
> un Nîmois.
> 
> Je vais m'occuper de toi camarade, te faire clignoter, tout ça tout ça.
> L'Internationale nïmoise est en marche.


 
ohhhhh !!!!
des nimois !!!
comme moi, qui suis exilé à nancy !!!  ( fait vachement + froid d'ailleurs   )

allez, disco ball pour tous !!!


----------



## darthfloflo (11 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est curieux, c'est que tu ne nous ait pas entretenu de ce que tu en a fait aujourd'hui ... de cette pomme que tu as mangé hier ...


 
j'aurai bien une photo pour illustrer ton propos, mais je suis pas sur que ça plaira à tout le monde...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2005)

Si t'as envie de tester, je suis dans une _bonne_ période.


----------



## House M.D. (11 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

>


Roooooh, t'es bien violente là... Ça aide, mais ça remplace pas tout :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2005)

Il paraît que pour certains célibataires, l'instant critique avec les femmes, c'est quand on regarde sa main et qu'elle ne nous excite plus... 

Je crois que c'est le moment pour certains.


----------



## House M.D. (11 Décembre 2005)

On est bien d'accord, il faut retrouver l'âme s½ur, sinon on se sent perdu


----------



## darthfloflo (12 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Si t'as envie de tester, je suis dans une _bonne_ période.



En-es tu* sûr * ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

Alors ça, oui. C'est même de mieux en mieux. T'es censé avoir lu la charte des forums hein ?  Y'a des cas dans lesquels la question que je viens de poser vaut avertissement 
Fais comme chez toi  et au cas où, mets un casque


----------



## darthfloflo (12 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Alors ça, oui. C'est même de mieux en mieux. T'es censé avoir lu la charte des forums hein ?  Y'a des cas dans lesquels la question que je viens de poser vaut avertissement
> Fais comme chez toi  et au cas où, mets un casque



c'était juste de la provoc...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2005)

darthfloflo a dit:
			
		

> c'était juste de la provoc...



Tu as tort, de réveiller le chat qui dort, surtout si il dort pas ...


----------



## r0m1 (12 Décembre 2005)

l'ambiance devient de plus en plus tendue, donc je ne faisais que passer , et je m'en retourne comme si de rien n'était.... gare aux coups de griffes...


----------



## darthfloflo (12 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as tort, de réveiller le chat qui dort, surtout si il dort pas ...



Je ne faisais qu'évoquer l'image du résultat final de l'évolution naturelle d'une pomme dans le tube digestif...
On comprend ainsi la filiation entre apple et windaube


----------



## rezba (12 Décembre 2005)

Ça sent pire, ce fil.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ça sent pire, ce fil.



Et c'est toujours quand on a besoin d'un violet pour agir qu'on n'en trouve plus...


----------



## supermoquette (12 Décembre 2005)

quelle mauvaise foi dans ces deux derniers posts, je me suis frotté aux légos dès 3 ans


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2005)

darthfloflo a dit:
			
		

> Je ne faisais qu'évoquer l'image du résultat final de l'évolution naturelle d'une pomme dans le tube digestif...
> On comprend ainsi la filiation entre apple et windaube


Mon post au sujet de la pomme, c'était pour Sonny, une allusion à certains de ses posts passés, de la grande époque, tu peux pas comprendre.


----------



## darthfloflo (12 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mon post au sujet de la pomme, c'était pour Sonny, une allusion à certains de ses posts passés, de la grande époque, tu peux pas comprendre.



Autant pour moi, alors...:rose:
Déformation carabine sans doute...
Mais bon, il est vrai que si vous vous faites des private jokes, c'est difficile pour les autres de comprendre le sens caché de vos phrases... J'essaie d'être un peu présent sur les forums, mais je n'ai le temps ni de relire tous les posts ni de demander chaque fois que qqun semble faire de l'humour.
Dans ce cas, je pourrais ne poster que sur des sujets sérieux ou technique, et il vaudarait mieux pour moi éviter le Bar MacG.
Celà étant, la phrase de Pascal77 était quand même évocatrice...


----------



## darthfloflo (12 Décembre 2005)

Et je tiens à m'excuser pour tous ceux qui ont été choqués par mes posts...
Je ne pensais pas être vulgaire.. pcq je suis capable de bien pire en direct live...
Mais ça, c'est pour les gens que je connais en vrai


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

darthfloflo a dit:
			
		

> vaudarait mieux pour moi éviter le Bar MacG.



pourtant vivement recommandé par le corps médical


----------



## supermoquette (12 Décembre 2005)

envoie !!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

darthfloflo a dit:
			
		

> c'était juste de la provoc...


Moi aussi, pourquoi ?


----------



## House M.D. (12 Décembre 2005)

T'as les crocs aiguisés en ce moment dis moi


----------



## darthfloflo (12 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, pourquoi ?



bien l'incident "pomme" est donc clos


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> T'as les crocs aiguisés en ce moment dis moi


Non. C'est que vous ne m'aviez pas bien étudié avant


----------



## darthfloflo (12 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Non. C'est que vous ne m'aviez pas bien étudié avant



on va remédier à ça ...
J'ai des potes dentistes...


----------



## rezba (12 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est toujours quand on a besoin d'un violet pour agir qu'on n'en trouve plus...



Ça, mon brave monsieur, faut vous plaindre à la réception. Moi, j'ai mis l'habit dans mon casier, il est tout propre, il sortait du pressing.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

Quelle taille ?


----------



## House M.D. (12 Décembre 2005)

Roooh, chatounet, t'es déjà modo, t'as les yeux plus gros que le ventre?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Roooh, chatounet, t'es déjà modo, t'as les yeux plus gros que le ventre?



Note que le calamiteux matou mité en monsignore, ça doit valoir le coup d'½il, nan ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

Je déconne. Je voulais juste connaître les mensurations de la Rezba  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

Et puis j'ai été le premier à avoir le pseudo en violet. Bon. Ok, il n'y avait pas de fonction attenante  Mais quand même


----------



## House M.D. (12 Décembre 2005)

Gniarf, la primeur de se pourlécher les babines en violet... joli !   

Et Pascal, c'est clair que j'imagine la scène, ça serait énorme


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

Même pas vrai ! J'ai maigri. Pas drastiquement, mais bon...


----------



## chasta (14 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Oh dingue de dingue*
> un Nîmois.
> 
> Je vais m'occuper de toi camarade, te faire clignoter, tout ça tout ça.
> L'Internationale nïmoise est en marche.


ET ON IRA LOIN QU'ON SE LE DISE....


----------



## rezba (14 Décembre 2005)

Tu vas arrêter de crier, toi. Tu te crois au prolé ou quoi ?
Backcat, le monsieur souhaite un prélèvement de testicule.


----------



## La mouette (14 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Backcat, le monsieur souhaite un prélèvement de testicule.




Avec une pince rouillée ? :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas arrêter de crier, toi. Tu te crois au prolé ou quoi ?
> Backcat, le monsieur souhaite un prélèvement de testicule.


J'peux pas, j'ai piscine...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas arrêter de crier, toi. Tu te crois au prolé ou quoi ?
> Backcat, le monsieur souhaite un prélèvement de testicule.




*Mais elle est très bien*
la terrasse ombragée du Prolé et les petits concerts du vendredi soir en été.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> J'peux pas, j'ai piscine...



En quelque sorte un cas, chat, l'eau !


----------



## House M.D. (15 Décembre 2005)

Je croyais que les chats n'aimaient pas l'eau justement?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2005)

Pas tous, regarde les poissons chats !


----------



## darthfloflo (15 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Posté par *rezba*
> _Backcat, le monsieur souhaite un prélèvement de testicule._
> 
> Avec une pince rouillée ? :mouais: :mouais:


 
J'ai des potes qui font de la chir uro, aussi


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

Les chirurgiens c'est des taffioles. Moi j'fais ça avec les dents.


----------



## lufograf (16 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Les chirurgiens c'est des taffioles. Moi j'fais ça avec les dents.


euh, fait attention... t'as encore quelques poils de coincés dans les dents (euh pardon canines)


----------



## macelene (16 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Les chirurgiens c'est des taffioles. Moi j'fais ça avec les dents.




:affraid: Ouille... :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (16 Décembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: Ouille... :rateau:




Pour les dents oui ... :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (16 Décembre 2005)

Toi tu utilises toniglandyl !


----------



## La mouette (16 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu utilises toniglandyl !



Souvenirs ! :love: Les nuls 

http://j.seguin.free.fr/sounds/Manatan/tonyglandyl.wav

    

*Mouarf* mort de rire...ça fait du bien.....


----------



## Jose Culot (16 Décembre 2005)

Bonsoir

Ma petite fille 4 ans et demi (lors de la prisede photo) aura cinq ans dans quelques jours a reçu en cadeau le G3 iBook de son bon papa (moi).
Elle ouvre Safari et va chercher ses jeux préféré dans ses signets.
Voir photo dans ma galerie. Retour de la plage ,cet été,salle de bain et plongé sur son ordi.



J'ai l'impression de m'être trompé d'adresse....Excuses.

Quoique ??


----------



## La mouette (16 Décembre 2005)

Non  on reviens au sujet  Merci


----------



## chasta (7 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Non  on reviens au sujet  Merci


c'est quoi le sujet???


----------



## La mouette (8 Janvier 2006)

chasta a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi le sujet???




Regarde avec les yeux....


----------



## joubichou (8 Janvier 2006)

Tony GLANDYL ce serait pas un pote a Johnny le CON ?


----------



## La mouette (8 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Tony GLANDYL ce serait pas un pote a Johnny le CON ?




La notion de tribue est toujours très présente ....


----------



## chasta (9 Janvier 2006)

Peut être mais c'est quoi le sujet???


----------



## Jose Culot (9 Janvier 2006)

chasta a dit:
			
		

> Peut être mais c'est quoi le sujet???



Tu lis le premier post de la première page.......


----------

